# The Ball State Daily News - SWIMMING IN BROKEN GLASS: Porn Stars And Politicians Nt The Different, U



## Neutral Singh (Jun 15, 2005)

More answers to that ever-challenging spiritual question -- "What would Jesus do?" -- can now be added to the list: star in XXX porn films, run for governor of California, nurture further political ambitions and attend a $2,500-a-plate GOP dinner tomorrow at which President George W. Bush will speak.

*http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/search/Christianity/SIG=12caksd7v/*http%3A//www.bsudailynews.com/vnews/display.v/ART/2005/06/13/42ad115bc5b28*


----------

